# JD 6415 won’t start



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Hello all…I’ve got a JD 6415 that won’t start…went out this morning, turned the key and it started right up but after running for a second or two, it just shut down. Now it cranks but never starts…both main fuses are good, all gauges turn on, can hear the little fuel tank pump running, but no joy when trying to start her up. Any ideas on what’s wrong?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Any smoke when you crank it? Power to the fuel soleniod? Fuel to the injection pump?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Is fuel tank venting? Do you have good fuel flow from tank to inj pump? How long since fuel filter was changed??


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Tx Jim said:


> Is fuel tank venting? Do you have good fuel flow from tank to inj pump? How long since fuel filter was changed??


Changed the fuel filters, gave it a shot of starter fluid and she started…engine sounded like the hammers of hell for a few seconds then she smoothed out. Filters were not due yet to be changed, so not real sure what the cause of the problem.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds to me as if dirty fuel prematurely clogged filters. 
IMHO spaying starter fluid into engine air intake with enough volume to make engine make a hammering noise is an excellent method to shorten the life of an engine by possibility of breaking top piston ring land &/or piston rings. That same scenario is one reason some engines get labeled ""addicted to starting fluid""!!!! 
I only utilize starting fluid as very last resort to start an engine.


----------



## Mikejr93 (May 26, 2017)

32-0-0 said:


> Hello all…I’ve got a JD 6415 that won’t start…went out this morning, turned the key and it started right up but after running for a second or two, it just shut down. Now it cranks but never starts…both main fuses are good, all gauges turn on, can hear the little fuel tank pump running, but no joy when trying to start her up. Any ideas on what’s wrong?


Check the fuel lines going to tank, replace the rubber grommets on the steel fuel lines, check seal on primary fuel filter. Quickest way to start it if you are having issues , turn key to on so fuel pump is running , on the fuel filter to the left , loosen the plug on the top right of the housing until fuel comes out , tighten , then the steel line that leaves filter block and goes to top of injection pump , loosen it at the injection pump until fuel comes out, then tighten . Now try cranking it . If it doesn’t fire you may have to crack open front injection line and crank it a couple of times . Have a 6415 and have had the exact same issue , it’s a pain in the butt when you run it out of fuel .


----------

